# port st. joe question



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Taking the lady down to Port St. Joe for th 4th. Should I take my boat (Cape Horn 19)? Any good near shore fishing there? Is the sound/bay relatively safe for somebody who has never driven a boat there? TIA


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes. All the above.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Yes. All the above.



Do you have any suggestions about where to go in that area? I've literally never been to that part of Florida, but I'd like to take the lady, my parents, and my older brother out for something fun. I think we will go scalloping one morning or afternoon.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Stop at Half Hitch Tackle in Port. St Joe... for good local info


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

PSJ is my favorite place in the entire state of Florida. You can launch at the boat ramp in the state park on the end of Cape San Blas. I've had lots of luck with flounder in the potholes, trout in the grass, and redfish along the shore, not to mention an unusual number of hungry sharks. Should be some Macks hanging out at the pass as well. I suggest you pull the boat up at the tip of the state park and wonder around. There are some really neat fresh water lagoons on the beach Gulf side.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

GandyGirl said:


> PSJ is my favorite place in the entire state of Florida. You can launch at the boat ramp in the state park on the end of Cape San Blas. I've had lots of luck with flounder in the potholes, trout in the grass, and redfish along the shore, not to mention an unusual number of hungry sharks. Should be some Macks hanging out at the pass as well. I suggest you pull the boat up at the tip of the state park and wonder around. There are some really neat fresh water lagoons on the beach Gulf side.


x10 as my favorite place as well.
Run around to the tip of the cape and fish the bouy string. Should be Macs galore with just about everything else. Or run around to the gulf side of the cape and live bait the tarpon, just watch out for the sharks!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Be careful though, VERY SHALLOW in many areas in that bay for those that don't know it well. Scalloping is fun for those who like to snorkel and see blue crabs, flounder, mullet etc. Fishing is good as well and Half Hitch can set you up as they said. Toucans is a decent place to grab a bite and the atmosphere can be interesting there and of course the Cape is really cool.

PSJ is like Destin/PCB used to be before it was "developed". 

Just curious Razzor and Gandygirl, have you guys been down to the Keys before? Especially places like Lower Sugarloaf Key away from the touristy stuff? Nothing like crystal clear water, any fishing you want plus lobsters in 5' of water plus cool local places to grab a bite like Bahama Mama's or you can do the touristy thing in 30 minutes down to Key West and Malorie Square.


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

aroundthehorn said:


> Taking the lady down to Port St. Joe for th 4th. Should I take my boat (Cape Horn 19)? Any good near shore fishing there? Is the sound/bay relatively safe for somebody who has never driven a boat there? TIA


I am headed that way this weekend. I will post a report on Monday. hope the weather hold out for us :whistling:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just to have fun, you can find ladyfish anywhere right now, keep a bunch of them and go shark fishing. They are everywhere and fun to catch. Or you can roll around to Indian Pass and go after tarpon.


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> Be careful though, VERY SHALLOW in many areas in that bay for those that don't know it well. Scalloping is fun for those who like to snorkel and see blue crabs, flounder, mullet etc. Fishing is good as well and Half Hitch can set you up as they said. Toucans is a decent place to grab a bite and the atmosphere can be interesting there and of course the Cape is really cool.
> 
> PSJ is like Destin/PCB used to be before it was "developed".
> 
> Just curious Razzor and Gandygirl, have you guys been down to the Keys before? Especially places like Lower Sugarloaf Key away from the touristy stuff? Nothing like crystal clear water, any fishing you want plus lobsters in 5' of water plus cool local places to grab a bite like Bahama Mama's or you can do the touristy thing in 30 minutes down to Key West and Malorie Square.



I was there last week, but I was stuck in meetings  . I have not spent as much time on the water as I would like to down there.. certainly a top priority


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Which part of the keys were you in?


----------



## monstermash (Feb 18, 2011)

We have a house in Mexico beach, right down the road from psj, and I would definitely say bring the boat. If you want to scallop then just put in at psj city ramp and run over toward blacks island. Pick up a chart cause there is a weird system of bars and channels around the island but great scalloping on the flats south east of it. I wouldn't recommend presnells this time of year it gets crazy busy overthrew and it's a tight ramp.

Another option is fishing for kings. This time of year are thick in the buoy line. Whch runs a few miles out of the bay. Start around buoy 5 and work out past the last one looking for bait. When you hook up stay fishing that area. Trolling a cigar minnow on a 3 hook duster rig is all you need to do, just make sure your bait isn't spinning. On the way in from buoy line you can pull up on the leeward side of "the point", and anchor the boat and go for a walk. Should be lots of other boats there, if your wife likes seashells there are a ton there.

Good luck and have fun

Good luck


----------

